# Best sub $100 box?



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Just curious to get your thoughts on the best sub $100 box. There's a lot of stuff out there and a lot of sticks that run $300 +. How about some hidden gems? :ss


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I responded to the wrong question - sorry - deleted


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

i believe he's looking for cubans


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

I've never seen a box under $100 .


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

100 bucks won't get you far, but check out Fonseca. Piedras are also decent budget smokes. 

:2


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

fonsecas get the nod from me
(mostly cus they're the only hand rolled ones that come to mind)


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

How bout edit to "under $150"?


----------



## darkfusion (Oct 25, 2005)

$150 would be much better . Might be able to find a few boxes around that .


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

RG Panatela Extra comes to mind.

:bl


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

If you could shell out a few more $$, Party shorts, Trini Reyes, RASCC, and even Cohiba Siglo I's would fit the budget.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Por Larranga Panatella - $70.00


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

There are plenty of great boxes for less than $100. You can get two boxes of Party Chicos and still have enough money for dinner at Applebee's. Those smokes are no schlubs, either. Hell, I bet if you looked hard enough, you could get a box of Party Chicos, a box of Fonseca Delicias, and a Jamocha shake from Arby's with that hundred bucks. And with a selection like that, you'll need a lock on your humi to keep my hands out.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

look at sig


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> How bout edit to "under $150"?


I thought about that but I figured with limiting the budget it might make for some interesting banter. It seems like there's a lot of stuff that fits the "under $150" criteria. I thought it would be interesting to limit the budget and make it difficult.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

here's 4 off the top of my head
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales 
Por Larranaga Panatellas 
El Rey del Mundo Demi-Tasse 
with a little more research I'm sure I find another 10-15 vitolas easily
they're out there, some with some age too


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

La Corona Panatelas for MM.
HM
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales 
Fonseca Cadetes


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Fonseca Delicias
Quintero Brevas
Jose Piedra Brevas
I like all three of these, but if any of these cost anymore than what they do now I probably wouldn't buy them. Much better stuff in the 120 to 140 range.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I forgot to mention that LSD Brevas are a great choice for under $100.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice post cre8v1 I can't offer any ideas but am certainly going to walk away with a few......:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> There are plenty of great boxes for less than $100. You can get two boxes of Party Chicos and still have enough money for dinner at Applebee's. Those smokes are no schlubs, either. Hell, I bet if you looked hard enough, you could get a box of Party Chicos, a box of Fonseca Delicias, and a Jamocha shake from Arby's with that hundred bucks. And with a selection like that, you'll need a lock on your humi to keep my hands out.


Warning: Don't put the Jamocha shake in the humi, too. 

Seriously, though ... there's tons of stuff that can be had for under $100. If you don't want a box of 25, you can even get a 10er of Party 898V or PSP2 for under $100.  Of current production cheap smokes, my money is with JLP Cremas (but consistency is a bit "off"), Por Larranaga Panatellas, and Party Mille Fleurs. Up the price a little and look for sale items, and the world opens up to SCdlH El Principe, Monte #4, Party Shorts, and Boli PCs.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

If your okay with quality over quanity, a Box of Ten Monte #2, or a box of Ten RyJ Short Churchills.

I have a box of Fonseca Delicias, I enjoy them. 25 under a 100 bucks.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Shhhh! Nobody tell him he can get 12 Trini Reyes for less than $80. Let's keep them all for ourselves!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Want to add Maria Guerrero........Its not a Cuban but ooooooohhhhhhhhh so tasty

Search around for deals............Right now you can find some.......The people I have suggested these too have been amazed.

R.


----------



## Greg C (Oct 13, 2004)

R&J Coronitas en Cedros.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Fonseca Cadettes


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

YOu can buy a box of RyJ Coronitas en cedro for under $100.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Greg C said:


> R&J Coronitas en Cedros.


+1, great choice with loads of flavor and a wonderful incense-like aroma


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> RG Panatela Extra comes to mind.
> 
> :bl


gosh i love that cigar


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Partagas Aristocrats....hand made for $72/bx.......now all you have to do is find them:ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> YOu can buy a box of RyJ Coronitas en cedro for under $100.


:tpd:

These are great for the $$$$

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> :tpd:
> 
> These are great for the $$$$
> 
> ATL


I am surprised you didn't also mention the R&J Regalias de Londres.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Some of these may have already been mentioned but I have picked out a few in this list. Most in this list are in the $110 or less range (shipped). They are quite a few more available in the $130.00 or less range that I did not list.

Diplomaticos - No.5
El Rey Del Mundo - Demi Tasse
Fonseca - Delicias
Fonseca - KDT Cadetes
Jose Piedra's Cigars (most any)
Partagas - Mille Fleurs
Partagas - Super Partagas
Partagas - Mille Fleurs
Quintero's Cigars (most any)
Romeo Y Julieta - Coronitas En 
Romeo Y Julieta - Petit Julieta
Romeo Y Julieta - No.3 A/T 
Sancho Panza - Coronas
Los Statos de Luxe Cigars (most any)
La Flor de Cano Cigars
Por Larrañaga Panatelas
Guantanamera Cigars (most any)
La Troya Universales


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Fonseca Cadettes


Just ordered 2 boxes, under $110 shipped :ss

Can't beat that.

Anyone know how the 06's are smoking???


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll tell you another great one for under 100 bucks

H.Upman Aromatico's from 97....fantastic just like MRN say's tastes like dryed olive...plenty of strenth to


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

1990 Demi Tasse, or 1992 Monte Joyitas.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Just ordered 2 boxes, under $110 shipped :ss
> 
> Can't beat that.
> 
> Anyone know how the 06's are smoking???


:r 
I know where you got those.
Just pulled the trigger myself.
How can you go wrong for that price?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I have very pedestrian tastes and still like a Quintero. Any Quintero.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I know where you got those.
> Just pulled the trigger myself.
> How can you go wrong for that price?


Man, you guys have no self control at all. :r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Sandman said:


> Man, you guys have no self control at all. :r


You are a good one to talk...:r


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Just ordered 2 boxes, under $110 shipped :ss
> 
> Can't beat that.
> 
> Anyone know how the 06's are smoking???


wow, great price :ss


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Shhhh! Nobody tell him he can get 12 Trini Reyes for less than $80. Let's keep them all for ourselves!


Hehe, he can too


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

stickman said:


> I'll tell you another great one for under 100 bucks
> 
> H.Upman Aromatico's from 97....fantastic just like MRN say's tastes like dryed olive...plenty of strenth to


I got to agree with Stick on this one, I love these cigars

Also you can get a box of La corona for under a hundred. Aged MM made cigars are fantastic and should not be looked over


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Barcochris said:


> I got to agree with Stick on this one, I love these cigars
> 
> Also you can get a box of La corona for under a hundred. Aged MM made cigars are fantastic and should not be looked over


hey bubba where ya been bro?........aint seen you in a while....still pushen Habano's?:ss


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> I know where you got those.
> Just pulled the trigger myself.
> How can you go wrong for that price?


I keep thinking about it since I'm half way through my current box, but with my anniversary being tomorrow...I don't know. I'd like to keep my marriage going. :al


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

12stones said:


> I keep thinking about it since I'm half way through my current box, but with my anniversary being tomorrow...I don't know. I'd like to keep my marriage going. :al


Mine is Saturday. What better way to celebrate a very special occasion than with a lovely gift for yourself. Atleast that's what I'm telling my wife!


----------

